# [SEMI-SOLVED] poprawność USE

## Dew

Prośbę mam nastepującą... żeby ktoś zweryfikował flagi USE, powiedział co dodac lub co wywalić  :Wink: 

System bedzie standardowym dektopem z KDE, czasami będzie odpalany serwer ftp/apache+mysql

/etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

USE="-gnome X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 apm atm bzip2 cddb cdinstall cdr clamav crypt cups dbus dga directfb dri dvd dvdread encode exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac ftp gdbm gif gimp gpm gstreamer gtk hal icq ieee1394 java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde lame libcaca lm_sensors mad matrox mime mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mysql ncurses nocd odbc ogg openal opengl pdf perl php png python qt3 qt4 quicktime raw rss samba scanner sdl sockets speex spell sse sse2 ssl syslog tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis xine xml xvid zlib"

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nikt tego za Ciebie nie zrobić, poradze Ci tylko, byś w /etc/make.conf miał tylko najważniejsze flagi a reszte dodawał przez /etc/portage/package.use.

Dla przykładu:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="X alsa opengl slang threads -ipv6 png jpeg truetype encode flac ogg vorbis x264 mp3 gif bluetooth vim-syntax aac xvid imlib a52 sdl dvd ssse3 mmxext mad"

 

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % tail /etc/portage/package.use 

app-text/poppler-bindings gtk

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin additions

dev-lang/lua deprecated

sys-apps/busybox static

media-video/avidemux gtk lame qt4 xv

=sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3 gcj

app-editors/vim vim-pager

net-ftp/gftp gtk

app-crypt/truecrypt -X

sys-apps/paludis zsh-completion doc
```

ps. Masz Quada i używasz march 686? Na Twoim miejscu zainstalował bym GCC które wspiera native i dodał -march=native zamiast i686. Marnujesz bajery z Twojego Core2 na rzecz zgodności z .... PentiumPro (baza Pentium2).

----------

## Dew

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> ps. Masz Quada i używasz march 686? Na Twoim miejscu zainstalował bym GCC które wspiera native i dodał -march=native zamiast i686. Marnujesz bajery z Twojego Core2 na rzecz zgodności z .... PentiumPro (baza Pentium2).

 

Zabij, zwyzywaj od kretynów i debili, ale nie bardzo wiem o czym mówisz... Chodzi Ci o to, żebym podczas instalacji gentoo zamiast korzystać z tarballi stage skompilował swojego gcc "które wspiera native" (cokolwiek to znaczy), i na nim zrobił reszte?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zainstaluj gcc 4.2.2 lub nowsze, np. 4.2.4 i zmień Twoje cflags na:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer" 
```

Po tym warto było by zrobić emerge -e world i wszystko przebudować.

----------

## Dew

will do, jak zainstaluje gentoo w końcu, i bede miał na nim sieć. Dzieki za rady  :Wink: 

----------

## dylon

Jak juz ci napisali, dobor flag w make.conf jest mocno inwidualny.

Sam w koncu dojdziesz do tego co dokladnie potrzebujesz.

Ja mam zasade, ze jak zauwaze w package.use ze min. 3 pakiety(czesto uzywane) maja te sama flage to juz sobie ja wrzucam do make.conf.

Jesli ci to ma pomoc, to tu jest moj make.conf (typowy desktop z kde +apache i mysql  :Razz:  ):

```
dylon ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

USE="-gnome -gtk -arts -ldap xulrunner curl mysqli posix python libwww dga apache2 aiglx mysql glitz svg dvdr mad bluetooth irda spell amr vorbis truetype gif pdf png win32codecs encode mpeg jpeg mp3 a52 ogg hal sdl qt4 qt3 threads opengl mysql aiglx aac ape usb xvid ntfs nsplugin calendar cddb dvdread imagemagick sse2 musepack timidity midi flac theora ffmpeg mp4 unicode nls nptl nptl_only asf real vcd dvd dvb gpm ssl v4l v4l2 lm_sensors mmx sse dvd X kde qt alsa xorg nvidia lirc java acpi matroska skins stream x264"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--warn-once"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LANGUAGE=48

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="5"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

FEATURES="metadata-transfer ccache confcache userfetch sandbox parallel-fetch"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="

/usr/local/layman/arcon-portage

/usr/local/layman/roslin

/usr/local/layman/java-binary

/usr/local/layman/kadu-stable

$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log"

PORTAGE_ECLASS_WARNING_ENABLE="0"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k1 emu10k1x"

ALSA_TOOLS="as10k1 ld10k1 lo10k1 qlo10k1 ac3dec"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vga"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse kbd"

LIRC_DEVICES="all"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## wodzik

jak chcesz cos zainstalowac to emerge -pv pakiet, patrzysz jakie flagi mogly by ci sie przydac i dodajesz do package.use. ja bym radzil raczej minimalizm i najwyzej jesli cos ci nie dziala, to wtedy rekompilacje z flaga use ktora za to odpowiada, bo dodawanie flag use na zasadzie moze kiedys bede chcial z tego skorzystac mija sie z celem. kompilacja robi sie dluzsza i dokompilowuje sie kupa zaleznosci, ktora przewaznie i tak sie nam nie przyda.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem system budujesz od podstaw, a więc emerge pokaże Ci jakie są dostępne flagi USE, natomiast ich opis masz tutaj

----------

